# My First Fatty Was a Turkey



## disco

When we were eating our ham at Canadian Thanksgiving, my buddy was reading Jeff's book and asked why we didn't make a Turkey Fatty with dressing in it. I have been meaning to try a fatty so it was obviously kismet.

I started by making stuffing. I went with a finer bread crumb, made it moister and added more spices than I normally would as it was going to be rolled in unseasoned ground turkey.

The ingredients for the stuffing are:

3 tablespoons butter or margarine

1/2 cup chopped onion

1/2 cup chopped celery

1/3 cup uncooked sausage meat.

2 cups fine dry bread crumbs

1/2 teaspoon poultry seasoning

1/4 teaspoon rosemary

1/4 teaspoon sage

1/4 teaspoon rosemary

1/4 teaspoon pepper

1/4 teaspoon salt

3/4 cup chicken stock

I sauteed the onion, celery and sausage in the oil over medium heat until the sausage is crumbled and cooked through and the onion and celery are just starting to soften. I mixed the onion mixture with the breadcrumbs and spices. I added the chicken stock and stirred until well moistened.













Turkey Fatty1.jpg



__ disco
__ Oct 21, 2014






I put 2 pounds of turkey in a 1 gallon Ziploc bag with the corners snipped. I rolled it flat and cut the bag off. I turned the meat onto was paper.













Turkey Fatty2.jpg



__ disco
__ Oct 21, 2014






I spread the stuffing over the meat and rolled it using the wax paper. I wanted to layer some provolone cheese as I thought it would be tasty however, I spoke to She Who Must Be Obeyed and apparently I was wrong.













Turkey Fatty3.jpg



__ disco
__ Oct 21, 2014






I made up the bacon weave.













Turkey Fatty4.jpg



__ disco
__ Oct 21, 2014






I rolled the fatty onto the bacon weave.













Turkey Fatty5.jpg



__ disco
__ Oct 21, 2014






I put it in a 230 F smoker over apple smoke for a little over 3 hours to an internal temperature of 165 F.













Turkey Fatty6.jpg



__ disco
__ Oct 21, 2014






I let it rest for 10 minutes and cut it into slices.













Turkey Fatty7.jpg



__ disco
__ Oct 21, 2014


















DSC01238.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 21, 2014


















DSC01240.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 21, 2014






I made a video of the smoke if you would like to see it.



The Verdict

This was a thing of beauty. It looked good. It tasted great. I served it with mashed potatoes and gravy. The missus made her great coleslaw. Sigh, heaven.

She Who Must Be Obeyed said there was too much sage. What does she know? 

If you don't hear from me for awhile, send help.

Disco


----------



## pc farmer

That fattie IS a thing of beauty.

Nice job


----------



## disco

c farmer said:


> That fattie IS a thing of beauty.
> 
> Nice job


Thanks Adam. I am afraid I have a new addiction. Sigh.

Disco


----------



## pc farmer

I dont cook them nearly enough.


----------



## disco

c farmer said:


> I dont cook them nearly enough.


I always stayed away from them because the bacon wrap looked so wrong if delicious. But as I thought about it, you only get about 1 slice of bacon per slice. It is almost a health food!


----------



## pc farmer

Yup, health food.  

I am lucky, my wife loves bacon.


----------



## disco

c farmer said:


> Yup, health food.
> 
> I am lucky, my wife loves bacon.


Be nice to that woman! That is the definition of a great wife.


----------



## welshrarebit

Great looking fattie!

 I also watched your video and when you drank some wine it reminded me of a classic comedy skit from Hawaii:



Not to sweet... Not to rancid... But just right!!!


----------



## disco

Welshrarebit said:


> Great looking fattie!
> 
> I also watched your video and when you drank some wine it reminded me of a classic comedy skit from Hawaii:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to sweet... Not to rancid... But just right!!!



Thanks, Welsh.

I think "she" is something I may aspire to!

Disco


----------



## donr

Looks mighty fine Disco.  I may need to try that.

For future healthy Fatty reference, I have added Pop's sausage seasoning mix to some 85/15% ground turkey and it still turns out pretty good.  You do have to watch for it drying out.

Don


----------



## themule69

Disco

That is a very good twist on a fatty. The weave is great with a very nice color.








Happy smoken.

David


----------



## brooksy

Awesome looking fatty Disco!


----------



## disco

donr said:


> Looks mighty fine Disco.  I may need to try that.
> 
> For future healthy Fatty reference, I have added Pop's sausage seasoning mix to some 85/15% ground turkey and it still turns out pretty good.  You do have to watch for it drying out.
> 
> Don


Thanks, donr. I have had a couple of discussions on the forum about using turkey or chicken in sausage. It is on my list!


themule69 said:


> Disco
> 
> That is a very good twist on a fatty. The weave is great with a very nice color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Thanks for the point, David. Sadly, I believe I have a new addiction. The bacon just makes it amazing. 


Brooksy said:


> Awesome looking fatty Disco!


Thanks, Brooksy! It tasted good, too!


----------



## themule69

You can never go wrong with bacon. Unless you leave it out.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## mdboatbum

You've done it again Disco! That's one beautiful fatty, and the q-view is awesome!


----------



## disco

themule69 said:


> You can never go wrong with bacon. Unless you leave it out.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Truer words were never said.


Mdboatbum said:


> You've done it again Disco! That's one beautiful fatty, and the q-view is awesome!


Thanks, MD. I will be doing more fatties for sure!

Disco


----------



## crazymoon

Disco, nice job ! , I've steered away from a fattie because the weave scares me !


----------



## disco

CrazyMoon said:


> Disco, nice job ! , I've steered away from a fattie because the weave scares me !


Har! Trust me, a weave is easy. It has to be, I did it.

Disco


----------



## driedstick

Disco you did a outstanding job, nice post... Points!!

DS


----------



## disco

driedstick said:


> Disco you did a outstanding job, nice post... Points!!
> 
> DS


Thanks, DS. I appreciate the point!

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003

I don't know how I missed this! 

Great liking first time Fatty, or should I say Skinny Minnie? Nah that thing was Phat! 

I still want to do a leftover thanksgiving fatty with cranberry turkey taters gravy wrapped in pork and bacon! Everything but the kitchen sink! 

Points Disco everything looks great!


----------



## disco

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I don't know how I missed this!
> 
> Great liking first time Fatty, or should I say Skinny Minnie? Nah that thing was Phat!
> 
> I still want to do a leftover thanksgiving fatty with cranberry turkey taters gravy wrapped in pork and bacon! Everything but the kitchen sink!
> 
> Points Disco everything looks great!


Thanks, Case. I look forward to that Thanksgiving fatty!


----------



## econbassman

Nice write-up, thanks for sharing! I made two turkey fatties last night. One stuffed with provolone cheese and spinach, the other with Havarti and portabello 'shrooms.  Finished them off in a 400deg oven for 10minutes to crisp the bacon....PERFECT.


----------



## disco

Both those fatties sound great! Did you do a post on them? I'd love to see them.


----------



## disco

econbassman said:


> Nice write-up, thanks for sharing! I made two turkey fatties last night. One stuffed with provolone cheese and spinach, the other with Havarti and portabello 'shrooms.  Finished them off in a 400deg oven for 10minutes to crisp the bacon....PERFECT.


Both those fatties sound great! Did you do a post on them? I'd love to see them.


----------



## econbassman

I'm more of a troller, than a contributer right now.  I followed the many tutorials on this forum on how to roll them.  Used one pound of ground turkey each, one was ground turkey sausage. Then filled, rolled, smoked and finished.  Sooooooo many options.


----------



## disco

econbassman said:


> I'm more of a troller, than a contributer right now.  I followed the many tutorials on this forum on how to roll them.  Used one pound of ground turkey each, one was ground turkey sausage. Then filled, rolled, smoked and finished.  Sooooooo many options.


That sounds good!


----------



## skully

will try a variation of your rec!!


----------



## disco

SKULLY said:


> will try a variation of your rec!!


Great! Please post with pictures! I love to get ideas from other peoples variations.

Disco


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey Disco

GREAT video.  I've been thinking a lot about trying a fatty--this is probably the "push" I need.

Gary


----------



## disco

GaryHibbert said:


> Hey Disco
> 
> GREAT video. I've been thinking a lot about trying a fatty--this is probably the "push" I need.
> 
> Gary


Thanks, Gary. Do it! I put it off thinking it was a lot of work and would be hard. They are easy to do and they taste great!

Disco


----------

